# الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك ​
لا تحاول ان تكون المتكلم الوحيد وسط مجموعة
اعلم ان جاذبية الحديث لا تتفق مع الصوت العالى
لا تتعمد التكلف فى كلامك ولا تقلد اخراً فى كلامك
لا يكن غرضك من حديثك مدح الناس لك

الانصات الجيد يشعر سامعك باهتمامك

تدرب على احترام وقت الاخرين

حافظ على مشاعر الناس وانت تتحدث معهم

لا تقاطع غيرك فى كلامه ولا تسكته لتتكلم

متى تكلمت لا تظهر حركة غير مناسبة باعضائك لا بعينيك ولا بيديك ولا بشفتيك لانها من العادات الغير مستحبة وتشتت انتباه المستمع 

ابتعد بقدر الامكان وانت تتحدث عن همومك ومشاكلك الخاصة لانها تنفر الناس منك فلكل انسان همومه ومتاعبه التى تكفيه
احترس من الاسئلة التى تمس حياة الناس الخاصة, ولا تضغط على الاخرين فى معرفة اسرارهم او اسرار غيرهم فهذا يشعرهم بتطفلك
اذا كنت مع مجموعة فعليك ان توزع اهتمامك بينهم ولا تركز على واحد فقطيجب مراعاة مقام وسن من تكلمة, فكلام الشخص مع صديقه يختلف حينما يتكلم مع الشيوخ والكهنة
فى الاختلاف فى الراى, تخير الكلمات الواعية الرقيقة
وفى النهاية .. تعامل مع الاخرين وتذكر القانون الذهبى فى المسيحية "فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضاً بهم" (مت 7 : 12 
ولكى ينجح الشخص فى كل النقاط السابقة لابد ان تكون شخصيتة شخصية سوية

خاص بـــــ:download:ـــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## Rosetta (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضاً بهم**مرسي ليك يا كوكو على النصائح الذهبية دي....
تسلم ايدك...*


----------



## Rosetta (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضاً بهم*

*مرسي ليك يا كوكو على النصائح الذهبية دي....
تسلم ايدك...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ولكى ينجح الشخص فى كل النقاط السابقة لابد ان تكون شخصيتة شخصية سوية



مرسي كوكو علي كلامك الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضاً بهم*
> 
> *مرسي ليك يا كوكو على النصائح الذهبية دي....*
> *تسلم ايدك...*


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا روز 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولكى ينجح الشخص فى كل النقاط السابقة لابد ان تكون شخصيتة شخصية سوية​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك ​
> ابتعد بقدر الامكان وانت تتحدث عن همومك ومشاكلك الخاصة لانها تنفر الناس منك فلكل انسان همومه ومتاعبه التى تكفيه
> احترس من الاسئلة التى تمس حياة الناس الخاصة, ولا تضغط على الاخرين فى معرفة اسرارهم او اسرار غيرهم فهذا يشعرهم بتطفلك
> وفى النهاية .. تعامل مع الاخرين وتذكر القانون الذهبى فى المسيحية "فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضاً بهم" (مت 7 : 12
> ...



رائع بجد يا كوكو مان 
تسلم ايدك على النصايح الغاليه دى​


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائع بجد يا كوكو مان​
> 
> تسلم ايدك على النصايح الغاليه دى​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك  يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


>


مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا ميرو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله عليك يا كيرووو*
*مووضوع فى غاية الروعة والجمال*
*شكرا ليك يا باشا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا دكتور 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (28 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك ​
> لا تحاول ان تكون المتكلم الوحيد وسط مجموعة
> اعلم ان جاذبية الحديث لا تتفق مع الصوت العالى
> لا تتعمد التكلف فى كلامك ولا تقلد اخراً فى كلامك
> ...



*شكرا"على النصائح الجميلة كوكو
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*موووضوع جمييل يا كوكو *


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2010)

*بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك 
لا تحاول ان تكون المتكلم الوحيد وسط مجموعة
اعلم ان جاذبية الحديث لا تتفق مع الصوت العالى
لا تتعمد التكلف فى كلامك ولا تقلد اخراً فى كلامك
لا يكن غرضك من حديثك مدح الناس لك

الانصات الجيد يشعر سامعك باهتمامك

تدرب على احترام وقت الاخرين

حافظ على مشاعر الناس وانت تتحدث معهم

لا تقاطع غيرك فى كلامه ولا تسكته لتتكلم

متى تكلمت لا تظهر حركة غير مناسبة باعضائك لا بعينيك ولا بيديك ولا بشفتيك لانها من العادات الغير مستحبة وتشتت انتباه المستمع 

ابتعد بقدر الامكان وانت تتحدث عن همومك ومشاكلك الخاصة لانها تنفر الناس منك فلكل انسان همومه ومتاعبه التى تكفيه
احترس من الاسئلة التى تمس حياة الناس الخاصة, ولا تضغط على الاخرين فى معرفة اسرارهم او اسرار غيرهم فهذا يشعرهم بتطفلك
اذا كنت مع مجموعة فعليك ان توزع اهتمامك بينهم ولا تركز على واحد فقطيجب مراعاة مقام وسن من تكلمة, فكلام الشخص مع صديقه يختلف حينما يتكلم مع الشيوخ والكهنة
فى الاختلاف فى الراى, تخير الكلمات الواعية الرقيقة
وفى النهاية .. تعامل مع الاخرين وتذكر القانون الذهبى فى المسيحية "فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضاً بهم" (مت 7 : 12 
ولكى ينجح الشخص فى كل النقاط السابقة لابد ان تكون شخصيتة شخصية سوية​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

*موضوع مفيد وجميل جدا 
مرسي يا روزي يا قمر​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

نورتي يا راجعة يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*


روزي

موضوع قيم ومهم 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## christin (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

*ميرسي روزي على الموضوع المهم 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

نورت يا كليمو بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

نورتي يا كريستين يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك يا حبي


----------



## zezza (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

موضوع حلو يا روزى 
ينفع كتير فى حياتنا العامة و الخدمة كمان 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

*موضوع مهم وجميل ورائع

ونصائح جميله للأنصات 

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## Mason (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

_موضوع مهم ومفيد _
_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_
_يـــــــــــــــ قمرـــــــــــــا_​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

ميرسي ليكي يا زيزا يا قمر

منورة يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

منور الموضوع يا استاذ نهيسي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بعض الاساليب والمهارات التى تزيدك جاذبية لسامعيك*

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل زيك يا ميسو


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*


 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي كوكو علي الموضوع*​


----------



## tena.barbie (18 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل فعلا ويستاهل أحلى تقييم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي كوكو علي الموضوع*​


 
ميررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل فعلا ويستاهل أحلى تقييم
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


 
ميررسى على مرورك يا تينا
ربنا يباركك​


----------

